# هام جدا لجميع الاعضاء



## myriam (1 سبتمبر 2005)

*هام جدا لجميع الاعضاء*

*
سلام المسيح،

نرجو من جميع الاعضاء التقيد بقوانين المنتدى.....

فهدفنا هو التبشير بكلمة الله وخدمة الكنيسة عن طريق هذا المنتدى ... فنحن لا نسعى الى بث الفتن والحقد والكراهية بين الديانات السماوية ولا حتى التفرقة العنصرية ... وايضا نحن لا نقوم باجبار الاخوة المسلمين على الدخول الى هذا المنتدى .... فاهلا وسهلا بجميع الاعضاء اكانوا "مسلمين ام مسيحيين ام يهود ......الخ" ولكن لا داعي للخروج عن نطاق القوانين والانظمة الخاصة بالمنتدى .........


وشكرا لكم على تعاونكم........... 


برعاية الله وامنا العذراء مريم




*


----------



## My Rock (2 سبتمبر 2005)

عين العقل... اتمنى من الجميع العمل بالقانين و تطبيقها حتى نرقى الى مستى جيد من المناقشة و الحوار


----------



## دودي الاردن (3 سبتمبر 2005)

*شكرا*

بشكرك على كلامك وهاد هو الصحيح وانا نفسي اعرف ليش الحقد هاد كله على المنتدى من المسلمين علما انه ما حدا غلط فيهم 
ياريت الاحترام للجميع 
بسوع يحميكم وينور قلوبكم


----------



## myriam (3 سبتمبر 2005)

*
سلام المسيح،

شكرا اخواتي دودي  ودودي الاردن على الرد وتشجيعكم ودعمكم لما قمت بكتابته.....

برعاية الله وامنا العذراء مريم*


----------



## selvia (15 أكتوبر 2005)

ايه ده   

ليه  كل المواضيع بتتكلم عن الاسلام  ؟؟؟


----------



## الفارس (15 أكتوبر 2005)

myriam قال:
			
		

> *
> سلام المسيح،
> 
> نرجو من جميع الاعضاء التقيد بقوانين المنتدى.....
> ...




انتوا اساااااس الفتنه      

خالد أبن الوليد يطبخ ويأكل لحم آدمى 

العرب المسلمون حرقوا مكتبة الإسكندرية


----------



## My Rock (15 أكتوبر 2005)

الفارس قال:
			
		

> انتوا اساااااس الفتنه
> 
> خالد أبن الوليد يطبخ ويأكل لحم آدمى
> 
> العرب المسلمون حرقوا مكتبة الإسكندرية


 
هذه حقائق و ليست فتن


----------



## انسانية (29 أكتوبر 2005)

ان شالله اتقيد بها

واحب انوه انه انا مسلمة واتمنى انه وجودي ما يضايقكم


----------



## انسانية (29 أكتوبر 2005)

الفارس قال:
			
		

> انتوا اساااااس الفتنه
> 
> خالد أبن الوليد يطبخ ويأكل لحم آدمى
> 
> العرب المسلمون حرقوا مكتبة الإسكندرية




اخي الفارس

لا تنسى قول الله تعالى عند مخاطبته الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

(وان كنت فظا غليظ القلب لانفضوا من حولك)

اتمنى انك تقتدي بالرسول عليه السلام في اللين بالكلام

وشكرا


----------



## اليكس المسلمه (5 نوفمبر 2005)

> فاهلا وسهلا بجميع الاعضاء اكانوا "مسلمين ام مسيحيين ام يهود



هذا هو زين العقل


اشكرك على كلمتك


----------



## اليكس المسلمه (5 نوفمبر 2005)

> انتوا اساااااس الفتنه
> 
> خالد أبن الوليد يطبخ ويأكل لحم آدمى
> 
> العرب المسلمون حرقوا مكتبة الإسكندرية



يمكن هو مو قصده


----------



## استفانوس (5 نوفمبر 2005)

*لكن شو قصده ياعزيزي*


----------



## christian for ever (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*الى جميع المسلمين و اخوتي و اخواتي المسيح&#161*

انا مسيحي و مربى تربية مسيحية و اعتز بذلك و اعتز بأني احمل صليب المخلص لذلك و لهذا السبب فانا اقول لكافة المسلمين ان من يتعرض للدين المسيحي و المسيحية باي شكل من الاشكال ************************

اخي الحبيب انا اتفهمك ولكن هذه ليست صورة المسيح برجاء التفكير بتمهل
والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Coptic Man (6 نوفمبر 2005)

اليكس المسلمه قال:
			
		

> يمكن هو مو قصده



هل هذه الموضيع هيه كذب وافتراء برجاء مناقشتها وان  كانت حقيقة لما الخجل منها !!


----------



## المسيح و من بعده لا احد (6 نوفمبر 2005)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> هل هذه الموضيع هيه كذب وافتراء برجاء مناقشتها وان  كانت حقيقة لما الخجل منها !!



*أنا اقول لك لماذا يا مينا: لآنه من العار الاعتراف بأنهم ينتمون لجماعة لا هدف لها الا التخريب و هتك العرض و سفك الدماء- فهاهم ينكرون ان الاخوان المسلمين - و عقيدتهم واحدة مع ان اسمهم يدل على انهم مسلمون!!! 
ولكن لما يقومون به هؤلاء الإخوان- من اعمال الشيطان :والأمثلة لا تعد و لا تحصى - ترى المسلمون ينكرون انهم منهم و فيهم- و يدعوّن  انهم من الإسلام براء- مع انهم هؤلاء هم المسلمون الحقيقيون و هذا هو وجه الإسلام الحقيقي-قتل بإسم الإسلام- ذبح (كما فعلوا بالرهائن الاجانب في العراق بلا ذنب الإ لآنهم مسيحيون!) والأدهى انهم كانوا يتلون فرآنهم ويرددون الله و اكبر!! اي دين هذا و اي اخلاق هذه؟؟؟
.*


----------



## استفانوس (7 نوفمبر 2005)

تحدث ولاحرج


----------



## اليكس المسلمه (13 نوفمبر 2005)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> هل هذه الموضيع هيه كذب وافتراء برجاء مناقشتها وان  كانت حقيقة لما الخجل منها !!




انا ما اعرفه

هذا الرجال
الي مسجل هناء

حتى اني ما قهمت وش قصده

انا ذكرت ذلك با حسن نيه


----------



## antoon refaat (15 ديسمبر 2005)

انسانية قال:
			
		

> اخي الفارس
> 
> لا تنسى قول الله تعالى عند مخاطبته الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
> 
> ...


انا معاكي يا اختي في الكلام ده ودا كمان اجمل حل اللين مش التعصب وكمان كلنا اخوات
                                                     اخوكي انطون


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (19 ديسمبر 2005)

antoon refaat قال:
			
		

> انا معاكي يا اختي في الكلام ده ودا كمان اجمل حل اللين مش التعصب وكمان كلنا اخوات
> اخوكي انطون


انطون مش بينفع الاسلوب دة معاهم اسال مجرب


----------



## maarttina (13 يناير 2006)

*


			
				انسانية قال:
			
		


			اخي الفارس

لا تنسى قول الله تعالى عند مخاطبته الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

(وان كنت فظا غليظ القلب لانفضوا من حولك)

اتمنى انك تقتدي بالرسول عليه السلام في اللين بالكلام

وشكرا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

طيب يا مسلمه طبعا مش هقولك اختي لان ماينفعش نكون أخوات 
لكن كيف يقول اله الاسلام هذا لرسوله ويعود يقول له حرض المؤمنين علي القتال 
او يقول اقتلوا أهل الكتاب في التوبة29 
مش فاهمه هو ده تناقض من الهك ولا خطأ في كتابة القرأن*


----------



## Coptic Man (13 يناير 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> *
> طيب يا مسلمه طبعا مش هقولك اختي لان ماينفعش نكون أخوات
> لكن كيف يقول اله الاسلام هذا لرسوله ويعود يقول له حرض المؤمنين علي القتال
> او يقول اقتلوا أهل الكتاب في التوبة29
> مش فاهمه هو ده تناقض من الهك ولا خطأ في كتابة القرأن*



:t16: :t16: :t16: 

انا ارجح انه خطا في القران انتي عارفة المسلمين ملائكة :yaka:


----------



## maarttina (16 يناير 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> :t16: :t16: :t16:
> 
> انا ارجح انه خطا في القران انتي عارفة المسلمين ملائكة :yaka:




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الشكل اللي انت عامله جنب الموضوع ده يا مينا بيفكرني بخديجة وهي بترقي محمد من الحسد لما اتسحر وكمان عاوز ينتحر


----------



## عابد الرب (5 فبراير 2006)

*دعوة للحوار*



			
				maarttina قال:
			
		

> _*طيب يا مسلمه طبعا مش هقولك اختي لان ماينفعش نكون أخوات *_
> _*لكن كيف يقول اله الاسلام هذا لرسوله ويعود يقول له حرض المؤمنين علي القتال *_
> _*او يقول اقتلوا أهل الكتاب في التوبة29 *_
> _*مش فاهمه هو ده تناقض من الهك ولا خطأ في كتابة القرأن*_


 
سؤال من مستفهم 
ورد في متى 10 : 34 :
قال المسيح : ((لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لألقي سَلاماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لألقي سَلاَماً، بَلْ سَيْفاً.فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لأَجْعَلَ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى خِلاَفٍ مَعَ أَبِيهِ، وَالْبِنْتَ مَعَ أُمِّهَا، وَالْكَنَّةَ مَعَ حَمَاتِهَا*.*))
ورد في لوقا [ 19 : 27 ] :
يقول المسيح : (( أما أعدائي الذين لم يريدوا أن أملك عليهم فأتوا بهم إلى هناواذبحـوهم قدامـي ! ))
قال المسيح : ((جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ نَاراً، فَلَكَمْ أَوَدُّ أَنْ تَكُونَ قَدِ اشْتَعَلَتْ؟ )) [ لوقا 12 : 49 ]
ممكن حضرتك 
توضح وجه الإتفاق بين تلك النصوص 
وبين محبة الأعداء ومباركتهم والصلاة من أجلهم 
وكذلك المحبة والسلام ؟؟​


----------



## maarttina (5 فبراير 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انت باين عليك داخل سخن أوي اهدي شوية كده وهدي اعصابك في منتدي اسمه الرد علي شبهات الكتاب المقدس اضف موضوع جديد واطرح فيه ما تشاء وساجيب عليك بنعمة الرب يسوع اسئلتك من اسهل الاسئلة المجاب عليها


----------



## maarttina (5 فبراير 2006)

ورد في لوقا [ 19 : 27 ] :
يقول المسيح : (( أما أعدائي الذين لم يريدوا أن أملك عليهم فأتوا بهم إلى هناواذبحـوهم قدامـي ! ))
يا جماعة حد هنا عنده انجيل علشان انا الانجيل اللي عندي فيه لوقا 16 اصحاح بس مش عارفه الاية ده جت منين ؟؟
يالهوتي من اولها تقية وتزييف في ايات الكتاب المقدس


----------



## عابد الرب (5 فبراير 2006)

طيب معذرة 
انا كنت فاكر ان حضرتك ممكن تجاوبى هنا


----------



## maarttina (5 فبراير 2006)

اجاوب ايه انا مش عارفه الاقي النص اللي حضرتك كاتبه ده اصلا من فضلك تأكد من الشواهد انجيل لوقا 16 اصحاح بس وانت كاتب شاهد في الاصحاح السابع عشر فكيف اجده ؟؟؟


----------



## عابد الرب (5 فبراير 2006)

معذرة 
راجعى الكتاب جيدا 
*أما أعدائي ، أولئك الذين لم يريدوا أن أملك عليهم ، فأتوا بهم إلى هنا واذبحوهم قدامي *( لوقا 19 : 27 ).
http://http://popekirillos.net/ar/bible/search.php


----------



## maarttina (5 فبراير 2006)

http://www.elkalima.com/gna/nt/luke/search.htm
هذا هو موقع الكلمة من فضلك ادخل وشوف بنفسك الكتاب المقدس لوقا حتي الاصحاح 16 فقط لا تشككني بشئ تعملته منذ كنت طفله بمدارس الاحد 
تأكد نات من الشواهد التي تذكرها


----------



## maarttina (5 فبراير 2006)

قال المسيح : ((لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لألقي سَلاماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لألقي سَلاَماً، بَلْ سَيْفاً.فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لأَجْعَلَ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى خِلاَفٍ مَعَ أَبِيهِ، وَالْبِنْتَ مَعَ أُمِّهَا، وَالْكَنَّةَ مَعَ حَمَاتِهَا.))
المقصود من السيف هنا هو سيف الكلمة وليس السيف المحمدي 
ولتقرأ ماذا قال الكتاب المقدس من أخذ بالسيف بالسيف يؤخذ
اذن انت مخطأ في التفسير لان سيف الكلمة هو سلاح كل من هو مؤمن بالمسيح


----------



## عابد الرب (5 فبراير 2006)

من فضلك حضرتك 
أدخلى الرابط الذى وضعته أنا 
ثم تفضلى يا إبنة مدارس الأحد
وأدخلى الرابط الذى وضعتيه أنت تجدى أنهم أربعة وعشرين إصحاح 
وهذا هو النص من الرابط الذى وضعتيه 
27أمَّا أعدائي الذينَ لا يُريدونَ أنْ أملِكَ علَيهِم، فَجيئوا بِهِم إلى هُنا واَقتُلوهُم أمامي«.
وهذا رابطه 
http://www.elkalima.com/gna/nt/luke/chapter19.htm

السطر الثانى على الشمال


----------



## maarttina (5 فبراير 2006)

يقول المسيح : (( أما أعدائي الذين لم يريدوا أن أملك عليهم فأتوا بهم إلى هناواذبحـوهم قدامـي ! ))
طبعا حضرتك اقبست النص من وسط الاصحاح ولم تنقل ما قبله او بعده 
علي العمنوم انا عارفه انك ماعندكش انجيل اصلا وانك بتنقل الاسئلة من مواقع الشبهات 
مثل الدنانير الذهبـية

11واَقتَرَبَ مِنْ أُورُشليمَ، وكانَ الذينَ يَسمَعونَ هذا الكلامَ يَظُنُّونَ أنَّ مَلكوتَ الله سيَظهَرُ في الحالِ، فأضافَ إلَيهِ هذا المثَلَ، 12قالَ: «سافَرَ أحَدُ الأُمراءِ إلى بَلَدٍ بعيدٍ ليتَولَّى المُلكَ ثُمَّ يَعودَ. 13فدَعا عشَرَةَ خَدَمِ لَهُ وأعطى كلَ واحدٍ مِنهُم دينارًا ذَهَبـيُا وقالَ لهُم: تاجِروا بِهذا المالِ حتى أعودَ. 14وكانَ أهلُ بلَدِهِ يكرَهونَهُ، فأرسلوا وَفْدًا يَتبَعُهُ فيَقولُ: لا نُريدُ هذا الرَّجُلَ مَلِكًا علَينا. 15فلمَّا رجَعَ الأميرُ، بَعدَما تَوَلَّى المُلكَ، أمَرَ باَستِدعاءِ الخَدَمِ الذينَ أعطاهُمُ المالَ، ليَرى كم كسَبَ كُلُّ واحدٍ مِنهُم. 16فتَقَدَّمَ الأوّلُ وقالَ: يا سيِّدي، ربِـحَ دينارُكَ عشَرَةَ دنانيرَ. 17فقالَ لَهُ: أحسَنْتَ أيُّها الخادِمُ الصالحُ! كُنتَ أمينًا على القليلِ، فكُنْ والِـيًا على عَشْرِ مُدُنٍ. 18وجاءَ الثاني فقالَ: يا سيِّدي، ربِـحَ دينارُكَ خَمسةَ دنانيرَ. 19فقالَ لَهُ: وأنتَ كُنْ والِـيًا على خَمْسِ مُدُنٍ.

20وجاءَ الثـالثُ فقالَ: يا سيِّدي، ها هوَ دينارُكَ: خبَّأْتُهُ في مِنديلٍ، 21لأنِّي خِفتُ مِنكَ. فأنتَ رَجُلٌ صارِمٌ تأخُذُ ما لا تُودِعُ. 22فقالَ لَهُ: بكلامِكَ أَدينُكَ، أيُّها الخادِمُ الشِّرِّيرُ. عَرَفتَ أنِّي رَجُلٌ صارِمٌ آخُذُ ما لا أُودِعُ، وأحصُدُ ما لا أزرَعُ، 23فلماذا ما وضَعتَ مالي عِندَ الصيارِفَةِ؟ وكُنتُ في عَودَتي أستَرِدُّهُ معَ الفائِدَةِ. 24وقالَ لِلحاضرينَ: خُذوا الدينارَ مِنهُ واَدفَعوهُ إلى صاحِبِ الدَّنانيرِ العَشَرَةِ.

25فقالوا لَهُ: يا سيِّدُ، عِندَهُ عَشَرَةُ دنانيرَ! فأجابَهُم: 26أقولُ لكُم: مَنْ كانَ لَه شيءٌ، يُزادُ.
  ومَنْ لا شيءَ لَهُ، يُؤخذُ مِنهُ حتى الذي لَهُ. 27أمَّا أعدائي الذينَ لا يُريدونَ أنْ أملِكَ علَيهِم، فَجيئوا بِهِم إلى هُنا واَقتُلوهُم أمامي
السيد المسيح يتكلم في تفسير هذا المثل عن حياة الجهاد الروحي وكيف ان كل منا له وزنه اعطاها ايه وان لم يستثمرها فمصيره هو الهلاك الابدي مع ابليس وجنوده في النار المتقده بالكبريت


----------



## maarttina (5 فبراير 2006)

بعتذر عن الخطأ انا اجابتك الموقع فيه مشكلة وهذا هو سبب لخبطتي انا متأسفه والاجابة عند حضرتك


----------



## maarttina (5 فبراير 2006)

قال المسيح : ((جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ نَاراً، فَلَكَمْ أَوَدُّ أَنْ تَكُونَ قَدِ اشْتَعَلَتْ؟ )) [ لوقا 12 : 49 ]
جِئْتُ لألقِـيَ نارًا على الأرضِ، وكم أتَمنَّى أن تكونَ اَشتَعَلَت! 50وعليَّ أنْ أقبَلَ مَعمودِيَّةَ الآلامِ، وما أضيَقَ صَدْري حتى تَتِم َّلعلك لن تكمل الاية التي تليها السيد المسيح ينبئ عن الامه وصلبه 
النار الملقاه هي نار الاضطهاد التي نعيشها كما ذكر سيأتي يوم يعتقد فيه من يضطهدكم انه يخدمني


----------



## عابد الرب (5 فبراير 2006)

يعنى الأية موجودة؟
ولوقا طلع أربعة وعشرين إصحاح ؟وليس ستة عشر فقط 


> انا عارفه انك ماعندكش انجيل اصلا وانك بتنقل الاسئلة من مواقع الشبهات
> مثل الدنانير الذهبـية


أنا عندى ثلاثة أناجيل 
ولا أنقل الأسئلة من موقع أخر ولا شىء 
أنا فقط رديت على كلامك مع الأخت المسلمة 
وشكرا على ذكر الموقع (الدنانير الذهبية)
لآنى لم أعرفه من قبل


----------



## maarttina (5 فبراير 2006)

انا اعتذرت عن اللخبته اللي حصلت مني لم اجرم في حقك فقط انا اللي اخطأت وعلي العموم اجبت أسئلتك لكني محتناجه ان ترد علي في منتدي حوار الاديان في موضوع اصل الحجاب


----------



## stan (27 فبراير 2006)

فى الاول طبعا بحب اشكر مصمم المنتدى والاعضاء اللى موجودين كلهم 
واحب اقول كل الكلام اللى اتقال جميل وكيس 
وانا احب اكون واحد من ضمنكم فياريت تقبلونى قبلكم يسوع فى الملكوت 
اخوكم (( استان ))


----------



## ميرنا (27 فبراير 2006)

*اكيد يا استان تنور وسط اخواتك وياريت تفضل معنه على طول *


----------



## stan (28 فبراير 2006)

شكرا على ردك الجميل يا ميرنا 
وشكرا للناس اللى مردوش كمان ودى اهم حاجة يعنى 
عموما شكرا للناس كلها وان شاء الله نكون مع بعض على طووول 
(ستان ):36_3_9: :36_3_9: :36_3_9: :36_3_9:


----------



## ميرنا (28 فبراير 2006)

*ستان محدش بيجى هنا كتير انا جيت صدفه مش اكتر لكن اللى مردوش محدش بيجى هنا لكن فى منتدا ترحيب روح فيه وكلو هيرحب بيك *


----------



## stan (28 فبراير 2006)

ايون 
وانا اقول مال الناس مقطعة هنا لية 
ومحدش بيرد 
عموما شكرا ليك للمرة السبعين ههههه
وانا هروح هناك 
بس هوا عموما انا لسة مش فهمة حجات هنا كتير 
ومع مرور الوقت هنفهم وهتعامل ان شاء الله فى كل حاجة


----------



## ++menooo++ (28 فبراير 2006)

اهلا بيكى ستان
انا عضو جديد زيك
بس انا استفدت كتير من المنتدى ده
و ممكن تسالينى
ابقى ابعتيلى رساله خاصه على اللى مش عرفاه و انا ممكن اساعدك


----------



## stan (1 مارس 2006)

شكرا يا جميل وانا اى حاجة مش هعرفها هدبسك انت تقولهالى بئى 
اوك


----------



## believer (8 مارس 2006)

KERO KINGOOO قال:
			
		

> انطون مش بينفع الاسلوب دة معاهم اسال مجرب


 
*غريب هذا الشخص ..أول ما شطح نطح ...*


----------



## رشا البغدادية (8 مارس 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع وهذا اكيد كلام جيد لان كلنا الله من خلقتا ولا فرق بيننا


----------



## بنت القدس (28 مارس 2006)

شكرا لالك وانشالله الكل يسمع بهاد الشي


----------



## Mark2006 (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هام جدا لجميع الاعضاء*



myriam قال:


> *
> سلام المسيح،
> 
> نرجو من جميع الاعضاء التقيد بقوانين المنتدى.....
> ...



سلام المسيح يكون مكم جميعا
وشكرا


----------



## alsarm (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هام جدا لجميع الاعضاء*

Ento almaseheen ally betowsaao alshobohat


----------

